# Size of Cat Show Pens



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

deleted/////


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Never got in one


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I haven't actually shown any of my cats yet but I did visit a show a few months ago. I have to say none of the cats looked uncomfortable in the pens - although I did have to laugh at the amount of persians sleeping in their litter trays, they had enough room to sleepelsewhere but just seemed to choose to sleep in their trays.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> thanks


 touchy!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I think the size of show pens is fine for the average breed of cat , if in doubt you can always request a double pen when you send in the show entry but its not cheap, i think some of the larger breeds like main coons or adult ragdolls can need a double pen, As for cats sleeping in their litter trays, lol, i don't have any idea why a lot of them do this , mine do it too but as long as they are not stressed i leave them too it , and as long as the tray hasnt been used of course. a lot of cats love to trash their show pens too, 
best wishes...........Chris


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I find them ok, we automaticly get double pens with FIFe, unless you ask for a single one. We are allowed to put up to 3 cats in one.*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It does'nt at a FIFe show as the entry includes a double pen. But if thats the case at a GCCF show then I don't think it's fair to be charged for a double. I think a single pen is far too small for the larger cats like ours or Maine Coons ect to sit in all day*


----------

